# new member with lost cat



## thezeeman333 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am a new member with a lost cat :cat3
Her name is Mimi and has been gone for 3 days. She is an indoor cat who never goes out. My wife left the screen door open all night and when I got up, Mimi was gone. 
We got her as a kitten from a farm, and she has always been different. Hates people, except us and was always trying to get outside. I have let her outside with me many times and she never wandered off the deck. She would just sit there quietly and look around. When I headed inside, she would follow me. This is very strange that she would take off.
I have done everything I could to find her. Went online read and did everything from posters to traps to shelters with no luck.

I don't know if she will come back because she loves it outside and is very curious. 
I am worried sick and feel that she is hurt because I looked for her for miles and no phone calls from the hundreds of posters I put up.

I hope she comes back. I have read that many cats do find a way home. I just think Mimi likes it outside better than being inside. She was always bored and didn't sleep much. You can't bet her and she runs away when people come over.

Any suggestions on finding Mimi?

Thank you


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

When my daughters dog went missing I went online and read as well. The interesting fact I read is most animals don't venture that far from their home because of tiredness and lack of food. But are mostly hiding because they are scared. So we focused on areas closet to home with flyers. 
I'm not sure how this works for cats but if it were me, I would go to a few homes in each surrounding neighborhood and knock on doors and leave a picture. If the cat is roaming the neighborhood their is a better chance of some of those neighbors seeing your baby.
Also if you fed your baby at specific times each day like I do, it becomes like clockwork and they tell me when it's times to eat. So during those times I would walk around surrounding neighborhoods while shaking a treat bag or clanking a dish. ( both these sounds get my cats running to me no matter where they are in the house. )
We did get the dog back because of flyers thank goodness but I know cats are totally different. Don't give up.
Twice my DSH slipped out at night after bolting out when the door was pushed open and both times I got him back by shaking a great bag, granted he was still in the back yard but it was pitch black out and I couldn't see him.
These may be long shots, but when it's our babies we'll try just about anything.
Sorry, I know you must be worried sick! I hope you find her.


----------



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

Be patient....more times than not they show up.....try not to worry to much and keep looking.......best of luck..........


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sprinkle some of her used kitty litter outside around the house.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

so sorry to hear your kitty is missing :-(

I would recommend contacting an animal communicator, even if you are not a believer in this sort of thing surely it is worth a try!!!! there are may many success story's of 
cat's (& other animal's) being found through animal communication.

good luck on finding your baby, stay strong & try to send out positive thought's to your kitty to be safe & well & to come home to you xx


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I you still ahve a used litter tray, empty it on the floor near your door (ot pleasant ut it can be effective). The cat can be drawn back by its own smell.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Mimi is missing. Like the others have said sprinkle or place her litter box outside. Also try leaving out some food and water. May attract the other strays also but it gives her something to eat if she does come back. Good luck!


----------



## thezeeman333 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Mimi is Home*

:luv:worship

I got up at 3am last night for whatever reason and thought I would look outside. 
There was Mimi sitting on my deck!!! I opened the sliding door and she took off, but only went about 10 feet away from the deck. I opened the screen door and kept calling her name as I did. She slowly came in the house as I kept very still not to scare her.
She walked in like it was nothing and went right to her water bowl and drank the whole thing. Not a mark on her and was her normal self!

Thank you to everyone for your suggestions.

Our Mimi is home :worship


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sorry your cat is missing. Three days is not very long so she is probably close. If you can, distribute new posters promising a reward. Years ago one of my cats got out. Later I found out that she had been hanging around a house three doors away (I live in a city, so not far). The people there knew she was my cat and I was looking for her. But they couldn't be bothered to call me. I think if I had offered a reward they would have called me.


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

That sucks. But when my cat was younger she was out for 3 nights in a row all the time. Never really in doubt.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I was so sad for you....until I saw that she came back!  Yaaaay--I am very happy your kitty found her way home. I suspected she might. When I was a kid, my kitty had run out of the house (she was a feral kitten from the shore originally), and I never thought I would find her again. Sure enough, one day I looked under the shed, and there she was filthy and afraid. I was soooo happy to have found her. I am glad your kitty came back too!


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

and both our pets came back. high 5.


----------



## 510picker (Aug 30, 2012)

Always love to hear a happy ending to the story. Glad she came home. She knows where she is treated well!


----------

